# My fake ghost ooths arrived!



## kamakiri (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, they're here:


----------



## superfreak (Sep 11, 2009)

and theyre fake, from the looks of it. how gay.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for you, do you know what they are made of?


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow. Unreal.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 11, 2009)

Unbelievable


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 11, 2009)

that really sucks. this villosa is a real knob.


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 11, 2009)

i sympathize with you man, what a douche, my brother is rearing ghosts, when there adult and lay some ooths ill give you some.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 11, 2009)

superfreak said:


> and theyre fake, from the looks of it. how gay.


When ghosts lay an ooth, they leave a little "tail" on it which they break with a hind leg. No tail?  :lol: 

The trouble now, though, is that he will tell PayPal that he sent you the ooths and you will have to prove that they are fake to folks who don't know what an ooth is. I have an infertile ooth handy (with tail!) and will be happy to send it or a pic to you if you wish.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## kamakiri (Sep 11, 2009)

The good news is that I paid through paypal and credit card...so I'll probably get my money back.

The tricky thing is that even after I filed the dispute, he tried to get me to cancel it once he shipped. According to paypal rules I would have ben SOL if I did that, and I wouldn't be able to re-open the case. Then I would only have the credit card as a last recourse.

It's now escalated to a paypal claim, where I have provided proof of the fraudulent deal. That's still a crapshoot if paypal rules against me. Again, at least I have the credit card...

I hope we've all learned something about online transactions!


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: and thanks for the moral support, everyone! :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Arkanis said:


>


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 11, 2009)

:blink: :blink: :blink: 

Wow, they are not even black/brown.

I've had enough of this, I posted a message at petbugs.com warning others about this scammer.


----------



## massaman (Sep 11, 2009)

wow this guy must have a thing out for mantis breeders or something to stoop to doing this and would be funny though to get back at him by sending him fake ooths that he paid for LOL but that would be wrong but and eye for and eye or a ooth for an ooth!H e must think he has everyone fooled but I would love to find out who he sells to and tell those sellers or such to send him fakes to get back at him!


----------



## grant (Sep 11, 2009)

Who could live with doing something like this............

Some people are just unbelievable.

Sorry

Grant


----------



## massaman (Sep 11, 2009)

Someone who does not care bout his feedback or anything for that matter as scam artists need to be rounded up and put on their own island and blow it up or something that will make them wish they never scammed anyone again!


----------



## bassist (Sep 11, 2009)

massaman said:


> But I think this is breaking the law since this is like a business transaction and he did fraud and could this be a felony I wonder in his state or anything can be done legally to him perhaps?


We're basically breaking the law by shipping and keeping illegal insects why do you not understand this? Same with illegally shipping herps and other animals people get scammed ALL the time there's nothing legal that can be done without the possibility of consequences for the victims and others.


----------



## pohchunyee (Sep 12, 2009)

all these fake ooth, he must be earning at least USD $1000 this month. All he need is some foam insulator and branches. To think he actually goes to the extend to make fake ooth... i really respect him!! such dedication!!! Villosa the lord of fake!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 12, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> all these fake ooth, he must be earning at least USD $1000 this month. All he need is some foam insulator and branches. To think he actually goes to the extend to make fake ooth... i really respect him!! such dedication!!! Villosa the lord of fake!


You might not respect his dedication as much if your ooth had been made of insulation foam. after all, your ooth hatching probably influenced alot of people to trust this guy. Villossa probably figured he needed at least ONE real testimonial so that people would buy his forgeries.

I dont respect this guy. I think it doesn't really take that much creativity or skill to do what he did, basically it just takes someone with few scruples, greed and willingness to profit at the expense of others. This ###### should be reviled, not celebrated.


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 12, 2009)

This is just shocking, how can someone stoop so low?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 12, 2009)

Post his address or some other details down somewhere, that way he cant cower into changing his username and switching to another forum


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2009)

I can just picture him coming up with this idea and then taking the time to make fake ooths. The other ones looked pretty good but the fake ghost ooths don't even look like ghost ooths.


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't like this Villosa guy. Is he a member of mantidforum? If he is, ban him! Don't buy from him anymore, he's just like Madoff!


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2009)

Good god, this is one of the most bizarre things I've seen in a while.

Just to confirm, Villosa has been banned and won't be returning.


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2009)

Ian said:


> Just to confirm, Villosa has been banned and won't be returning.


thanks so much! You administraters are good!


----------



## pohchunyee (Sep 12, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> You might not respect his dedication as much if your ooth had been made of insulation foam. after all, your ooth hatching probably influenced alot of people to trust this guy. Villossa probably figured he needed at least ONE real testimonial so that people would buy his forgeries. I dont respect this guy. I think it doesn't really take that much creativity or skill to do what he did, basically it just takes someone with few scruples, greed and willingness to profit at the expense of others. This ###### should be reviled, not celebrated.


I bought my ooth from DonL and not from Villosa. Please make your fact clear! This, I bought the second batch of ooth from DonL as well.... way later than the rest of the people!!!!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 12, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> I bought my ooth from DonL and not from Villosa. Please make your fact clear! This, I bought the second batch of ooth from DonL as well.... way later than the rest of the people!!!!


ok. my bad. so NOBODY bought an ooth from vilossa which actually hatched then?


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 12, 2009)

The same thing happened to me. He sent me 2 fake ooths as well.

This kind of stuff really makes me mad!!!


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2009)

mantidsaresweet said:


> The same thing happened to me. He sent me 2 fake ooths as well.


well at least you get a model of the ooth for a certain species, get clay and pretend it hatches and use the clay as fake nymphs and grow them and you're in control of whatever happens! :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 12, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Post his address or some other details down somewhere, that way he cant cower into changing his username and switching to another forum


Oh, he has several fake addresses listed and used for his return addy. He even switched his email on his paypal account! That was on 9/8 or so. I'm 100% certain that all street addresses are fake with the new emails except for the original gmail address.


----------



## Christian (Sep 12, 2009)

This is getting better and better... err worse...

Faking _Idolomantis_ ooths may be one thing. But _Phyllocrania_ ooths? Ridiculous...


----------



## 3.1415926 (Sep 17, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt](slices off Villosa's head with scissors)[/SIZE]

I know this is an old topic but I havent posted in a long time. I dont have any mantids right now


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 18, 2009)

Well thanks for reminding me that I should have updated this thread too. Paypal ruled in my favor and I gots me money back. I'm still hoping he got hit with chargeback fees.

Crime doesn't pay!


----------



## wero626 (Sep 18, 2009)

You know what i believe in karma and thats excatly whats gonna happen to him wow who puts time and effort into messing people around im so sorry for your loss remember karma its gonna get that guy!!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 18, 2009)

reptileman said:


> You know what i believe in karma and thats excatly whats gonna happen to him wow who puts time and effort into messing people around im so sorry for your loss remember karma its gonna get that guy!!


I'm glad you know how karma works.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 18, 2009)

Nah it only partly works on the show My name is Earl, how else do you get little kids ran over and killed and murderers walking free


----------



## bassist (Sep 18, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Nah it only partly works on the show My name is Earl, how else do you get little kids ran over and killed and murders walking free


This.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 18, 2009)

why do u guy put up one word? this, makes no sense to me :{ I no like it :{


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 18, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> why do u guy put up one word? this, makes no sense to me :{ I no like it :{


It means the same as "+1"  (they agree with what was said)


----------



## wero626 (Sep 18, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Nah it only partly works on the show My name is Earl, how else do you get little kids ran over and killed and murderers walking free


Thats the justice sytem it sucks and eventually those people dont last either get put back in jail or something else so i very much believe that karma works seen it happen alot =] =]


----------



## revmdn (Sep 18, 2009)

Emile said:


> I'm glad you know how karma works.


Deeds done in this life time will not cause a karmatic effect in this life time. It would only effect his/her next life. Karma is not a judging force, it's just simple cause and effect. What you're talking about is instant karma, which is something I think John Lennon made up. Or at least sang about.


----------



## wero626 (Sep 18, 2009)

LOOOOL know the topic is karma hahahaha its what i believe..We all got our beliefs so thats mine.


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 21, 2009)

Forgot to mention that the fake ooths arrived again the other week...return to sender forwarding address expired. I guess he may have lived at the address I picked up. There was another address listed on the return tag.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, you may as well keep them and incubate them and see if they hatch out "fake mantids."


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 22, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Well, you may as well keep them and incubate them and see if they hatch out "fake mantids."


 :lol: :lol: I guess I missed this post yesterday. :lol: :lol: 

I guess everyone who got conned got their money back...but I thought to post in case anyone needed further evidence in their own case.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea, plastic foam babies, neato, no feeding, no screens, no water, no.......


----------

